

How to Link Cells in Different Excel Spreadsheets - vitamincm
http://vitamincm.com/excel-link-cells-tutorial
Learn how to link data in one Excel Spreadsheet to data in cells of another worksheet or workbook using linking formulas.
======
andymoe
This looks like spam but I'll bite. I'm a huge fan of excel in certain
situations (Like to generate VB6 Code or bash scripts if you travel back in
time) but ten years later when you're stilling using it to run your business
or you reorganize your "shared network drive" and all your file reference
links break you are going to be really sorry. Also, you're doing it wrong. You
should be using named ranges for everything and not things like =Products!B1
etc.

For an ugly but useful site about excel look at <http://www.excel-vba.com/>

